# Window Rattle?



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

Has anyone experienced window rattling, which has been a problem since E46 days? I had it on my brand new car, which was on the lot for almost 10 months before I bought. When i asked the SA he said there was a SB to fix this and he needed a day to do it.

Wondering if anyone had any experience doing this SB to fix window rattle. I know it can be fixed by using some rubber conditioner but looks like BMW might have a better solution?


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow. Ok so I had a window rattle on my D and it drove me nuts. I didnt know about a service bulletin so thanks for the information. I hate rattles so I ended up taking the door panel off and putting felt all over the inside of the door. It still vibrates every once in a while when I hit a certain pavement texture but it's a lot better. 

I am going to call my dealer and ask about the service bulletin. 

Cheers!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it because the windows are going down a little bit? I talked to someone in town with a 328i and his windows drop just a bit. Dealer will not do anything about it though.


----------



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

I have scheduled an appointment for next week. Will let you know if it gets fixed. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## roadtonow2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Does anyone have the bulletin number / name or a PDF?

I have had this since day one, the driver's window seems to drop a bit.


----------



## clippernation (Mar 1, 2010)

I've had a window rattle problem to with my D. It's more like a 'clicking' sound when rolling down and up at about half way. I took it in to the dealer and they replaced my window regulator, but the problem still exists. It still hasnt been resolved.


----------



## aajax26 (Oct 5, 2004)

Got my car back yesterday, however they mentioned there was no SB for this issue. All they did was clean the seal etc. and now there is no rattle or noise. Guess I need to follow the standard process of applying silicone lubricant and keeping the seal clean.


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

My front driver side window rattled right around the B pillar over the summer but it disappeared after a few weeks.


----------

